
Show HN: Blockchain for everyday life - fabryc
http://fabryc.org
======
bernardhalas
Hi, what's the value I get if I store something in the blockchain (and
apparently I'd need to pay for it in the future?). Perhaps you would like to
explain that on your page or give some examples?

BTW, if you'd like to get more feedback, please feel free to visit our free UX
community platform at
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange).

~~~
fabryc
The value lies in being able to create a permanent ledger that cannot be
changed for your products that anyone can access. For example if this was
around during the time of Da Vinci, he could have recorded his paintings onto
the blockchain and attached a QR code to the back of them. Then today we would
be able to scan that QR and trace the painting back to him. This is a huge
deal as some art experts claim almost 50% of paintings in museums are fake.

Another use case would be for cars. Each car could have a QR code attached and
every time a mechanic does a repair they could add that service record to the
car's ledger, creating permanent service records (a big issue faced with
buying used cars is a lack of service records).

The use cases are endless. And when we do take it off of the testnet and onto
the actual blockchain we want to bring the cost of gas down significantly so
that it will almost be like paying nothing. We are adding the explanation to
our page very soon! And thanks I just posted on your website!

------
fiatjaf
Why do you mandate Chrome if MetaMask runs on Firefox as well?

Also, I don't understand what is this all about. I'll have to pay to add a
product entry? For what?

~~~
fabryc
We're updating that. Right now it uses test ether so you don't pay anything,
we want to get the cost down drastically before we start using real money. The
cost is for something called gas which is a fee that pays ethereum miners to
verify transactions onto the blockchain.

Here's a video to give you an overview of how to use it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym8pVPJhlmw&t=233s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym8pVPJhlmw&t=233s)

